# Instagram



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm bored and can't sleep!

Seen it on other forums so....

How many of you are on Instagram and want to follow fellow detailing/car enthusiasts? Post up your usernames!

callumdrew is mine :thumb:

:tumbleweed:


----------



## upcoming (Jul 12, 2013)

Good thread  - Will follow you once im on my iPhone currently its getting some juice after a long day for her 

*Username:* qsinsta


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Johnjo91


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

vxlomegav6

Newley registered


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Short1e_lj


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rascal69


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

djgregory1992


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kieranm92

For alot of car and detailing snaps


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

ven23 - I'm an addict lol


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

anybody wanting to follow etc

im


steve_from_wath


ive added those above


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Nick_smeaton


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Elliottmoreton 

Will follow you all back


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Username: Hasan91


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

captain_peanut


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

Benbrodie1989


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

roneill50


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

D4nny_b


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Man I can only just manage to use a forum, I don't have a clue about Instagram. Is it complex?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Aarongti


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Meh4n


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

V6wrx


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

nat148 - mainly pics of the car and sunflowers atm 



636 said:


> Man I can only just manage to use a forum, I don't have a clue about Instagram. Is it complex?


Not really, take a photo, apply a filter if you want, post it 
http://www.wikihow.com/Use-Instagram


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Loving the reflections of the sunflower Nat!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the follows guys, will return them when I have a moment


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Natalie said:


> nat148 - mainly pics of the car and sunflowers atm





Matt. said:


> Loving the reflections of the sunflower Nat!


Or combining both :lol:

Thanks Matt


----------



## Wax Tec (Jun 19, 2013)

Wax_tec  we are always posting stuff up


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Justinio


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis or you can also find me at zainoeurope


----------



## chadlcfc (Aug 24, 2013)

Adam_chandler8

will post some pics when i clean at the weekend


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

*cleandetail* is what we are!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Tracythelittle
Cats and car.


----------



## _007_ (Aug 18, 2013)

double_0_se7en


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

sjw_vw. Mines all about clean cars!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

personal page names only please, no business advertising..
unless you're a Supporter obv..
thanks..


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

brucey92


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

id_doug

add a few from here that I recognised


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

chrisgreencouk


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Mammoth adding session there. Looking forward to future pics.

jaghudson for me and I've added all above.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Djgregory1992


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

adamianbarnett

Mainly pictures of mine, my dads, and girlfriends cars haha!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

refineddetail - updated daily more so than my FB & Twitter generally atm it seems! :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Mines bkjames63


Brian


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> Mammoth adding session there. Looking forward to future pics.
> 
> jaghudson for me and I've added all above.


You are always posting ha ha!!


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Have followed back all who have followed me 👍


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

V6wrx Instagram follow me


----------



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

Bowgsy


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

lanky659 

will get adding people on here and of course will follow everyone back who adds me :wave:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

uniquedetail1 Will start following guys.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

*elitecarcare* lots of our detailing, wheel refurb and other services posted on here! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

A few more added can't quite remember where I was upto though! :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> You are always posting ha ha!!


Keeping the fans happy.


----------



## Banham49 (Aug 27, 2013)

Banaham49 Just posting life


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

stevesaunders99


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm 
Wadoryujh


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

good idea this thread 

Mine : DAILLY92


----------



## _007_ (Aug 18, 2013)

double_0_se7en
Come join me ..


----------



## CLAYTONJONES (Nov 21, 2012)

claytonjoness 

Mainly pictures on my Lupo GTi and random stuff


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

User gogetdetailed


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Just recently joined Instagram. :thumb:

i4detailing #i4detailing


----------



## nicole* (Sep 21, 2009)

nicoleharashima :wave:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Ian20vt

Love instagram, to be fair though i dont post much, just like looking at the photographs!
Mine is normally cars, family and food!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

ven23... again


----------



## BlackpoolRock (Aug 29, 2013)

Username: tvrcalvin :wave:


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Lukejamm


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

for poor attempts at valeting/detailing;

hobbs182
:wave:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Loads more added now!

I think it makes buying more stuff even worse though, because you see the results of more stuff!

My Instagram is like a little DW away from DW now haha


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Drewie said:


> Loads more added now!
> 
> I think it makes buying more stuff even worse though, because you see the results of more stuff!
> 
> My Instagram is like a little DW away from DW now haha


Same here :thumb:

Mines Short1e_lj (again)


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Mooshmotorsport is my user name


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

v6wrx


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

What exactly does instagram do, must be more to it than sharing photos?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> What exactly does instagram do, must be more to it than sharing photos?


That's more or less it but allows you and others to comment on them but also link them in pictures so it's very easy to have a conversation on a picture. You can also tag people in them which they receive notifications for. A lot of the manufactures are on then and very active if you post and comment about there products. Also very easy to search on a particular subject.

There is a fair few from here on there now with a nice little detailing community forming


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

need a dedicated # encouraged for dw members to use


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe we need a dedicated DW members hashtag # to trend so that we know who is posting stuff.....

What about #dwcommunity?


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

hobbs182 said:


> need a dedicated # encouraged for dw members to use


#detailingworld seems to quite well established. Did check #dw but that seems to be 99% Dr Who fans!

ETA just saw the above post and seems to be unused so can be claimed as ours!

Have finished a marathon adding session, everyone added now


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I've got a blackberry and they don't seem to want to support them even though it would be relatively easy to write an app for it.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Bump. 

Anybody else? 

callumdrew is me


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm callummarshall1

I just use it for perving mainly :lol:


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

just got my bro in law to stick it on my phone 

sup3erbigd


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Flaffy_91

Had it for agessssssss. Follow me and I'll follow back


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mines Kieranm92

Posted on one of the first pages


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

gaz_vxr


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Restarted a new profile today been ages since been on so not much on my profile yet

robbyc22


----------



## andy-g-nur (Oct 17, 2008)

Mine is t222ndy 

Mostly Hondas and snow foam pics


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Dan_nelson92

Plenty of car/detailing pics


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

danman8


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Danman said:


> danman8


Instantly followed to drool over your car, serious envy!


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Captain Peanut said:


> Instantly followed to drool over your car, serious envy!


Cheers mate!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just joined. I'm not massive on social media but I'm getting used to instagram. 

#obsidiandetailing #artdehine #allblackeverything often being used lol 

Oh, and pics of the dogs


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

@autoglymuk #autoglym


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

<-- ianFRST


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

riggsy1981


----------



## Alan5072 (Jan 11, 2013)

Alan5072 👍😃


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Kartman31


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no valeting / detailing business names if you're not a Supporter please. have asked this at least once already in this thread..


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I've only just noticed I've been blocked by chemical guys (US). I have no idea why? :lol:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Reece_random :thumb:

Haven't been on this site recently but I'm a sucker for flicking through car pics on Instagram


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Any new IG/DW members?!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

jamie_e92


----------



## Ppinno (Sep 15, 2013)

Ppinno


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Stuworrall


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

1RCZ 👍

Just recently joined.


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

1989danwalker


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Clark_aitken


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

StuuuuuW


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

autofinesse simple as that :thumb: feel free to follow us to see what we are up to day to day, currently building our old VW Caddy in to a vintage delivery truck  this may or may not work out :lol: but all the same might be fun for you to watch.

James


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Paulben83


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

sistersvisions


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

mattdoleman


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Updated my following list

Mine is short1e_lj


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine is - moono16v


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

Landofmyown 
Will follow back


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

ven23 - dead fun mines is


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

Go check out my personal one: 


@gilb27


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

danfsti.

Just signed up, and to be honest I must live in a bubble, as ide never heard of it.


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

stuuuuuw

I'll follow back


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Bit late here i'm an Instagram noob. Following a few detailing friends already, you're a great bunch!

RTJC83


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

@ti22vehicles !


----------



## pudzy67 (Nov 2, 2010)

Pudzy67


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jamiekirk6


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Mines Short1e_lj :thumb:


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Andyrat85 is me


----------



## Scottish Storm (Sep 9, 2013)

Predictable but I'm Scottish_Storm


----------



## BradS3 (Nov 23, 2013)

@bradraistrick

Bagged Audi S3 8P


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Personal: @dhavourd

Business: @migliorewax

Follow both! :buffer::thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Allr_155528


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

@rollini


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

chrisgreencouk for me


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Mooshmotorsport


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

aaronmc


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

jonnybbad114


----------



## devitt (Apr 25, 2010)

beachvibes282


----------

